# Where's the snow?



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Snow snow snow snow where is the snow snow snow? This time of year sucks! Hurry up snow!!


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Couldn't agree more.

We got snow in Oregon yesterday. Kinda early for us and I am sure it will go away before it comes back but it is a good sign.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Somebody has been skiing already this season.

Mt Bachlor


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Early cold snap and snow in many high country regions of Utah. Not gonna last but great to see.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I would rather see the peaks stay bare until mid December. If you love lapping the lifts then I guess your concern for snow in late September could be semi valid..... but for those of us who like to skin for a portion of our vertical each winter early snow = depth hoar = avalanche danger. The best winter I've had in the backcountry was 2008 when it didn't start snowing until mid/late December, then we got like 70" of wet heavy snow in 5 days. Best, safest base I've seen in Colorado in my whole life. Courtesy a December Pineapple Express.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

lmyers said:


> I would rather see the peaks stay bare until mid December. If you love lapping the lifts then I guess your concern for snow in late September could be semi valid..... but for those of us who like to skin for a portion of our vertical each winter early snow = depth hoar = avalanche danger. The best winter I've had in the backcountry was 2008 when it didn't start snowing until mid/late December, then we got like 70" of wet heavy snow in 5 days. Best, safest base I've seen in Colorado in my whole life. Courtesy a December Pineapple Express.


That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it!


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

lmyers said:


> The best winter I've had in the backcountry was 2008 when it didn't start snowing until mid/late December, then we got like 70" of wet heavy snow in 5 days. Best, safest base I've seen in Colorado in my whole life. Courtesy a December Pineapple Express.


I was still living in the Sierra foothills in 2008 but came out to visit a friend for a long weekend. We spent two days lapping Marble bowl. I thought it was just a regular sort of outing, but I haven't been back since.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd like to see snow. I'm not going to be getting any back country turns this year. I'm skiing with a 3 yr old. More time on the snow the better for us. Besides there is no water in the river, and I don't like the donkos. What's there to do other than catch up on all the projects I put off this summer. Now my wife calls skiing with my daughter parenting so it cant have any selfish motivations. Last spring she did great at a basin, can't wait to ski with her now that's she is 6 months older. So come on snow! I don't care about you earning your turns. I'm gonna have fun with my daughter!!!!(a bit selfish I guess)


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Snow in the foothills and higher elevations of Colorado!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I looked at Loveland live came and didn't see anything. I will check again. It will put me in a good mood.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice almost 3 inches on the gauge since noon!!!! Thank you fall!!!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Also San Juans....


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Where is the snow? I'm sure snow making is coming on next month, I'm betting they wait till the first to start up anything but a fan gun(there is usually a demand charge the power company charges for firing up the 4160v compressors). Anybody have any pics?


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Up on Hoosier Pass last night, 5 inches of snow, only stayeda few hours after sun hit....ground is still too warm to retain snow for long. 12,000' and above peaks were
pure white.


----------

